# Hobbies - the firm - of the past.



## hawkinob (21 Aug 2009)

Hi,
I have just received a copy of a Hobbies pattern, about 1935 vintage it seems. What days they must have been for fretwork enthusiasts. the pattern, I'll try to post a part of it, lists 'Hobbies Supply Stores' :-
New Oxford St, WC1, 147 Bishopgate EC, 83 Newington Butts SE11 as well as in Sheffield, Glasgow, Manchester, Birmingham, Leeds, Southampton and Brighton. Of course there was also the main place in Dereham.
I remember, as a youngster in the'40's, the Hobbies magazine. I often wonder what happened for the demise (reduction).
Bob H.




[/img]


----------



## jasonB (21 Aug 2009)

They are still trading in South London. Usually see their catalogue in WH Smiths once a year

http://www.hobby.uk.com/


----------



## Gill (21 Aug 2009)

I didn't realise Hobby's had an online presence as well as their catalogue - thanks for the link, Steve  .

Is there some confusion creeping in over the distinction between Hobby's and Hobbies of Dereham? The logo on the picture Bob posted is almost identical to the logo on some plans I purchased from Hobbies of Dereham a few years ago.

Incidentally, there are lots of old Hobbies patterns on Pedro's website. Many of them are now out of copyright and therefore free to download.

Gill


----------



## hawkinob (22 Aug 2009)

Hi,
Yes there is Hobbies (of Dereham), now from Raveningham, still in Norfolk. This is the firm that I refer to. Have been around since 1895ish. They have a web address:-
http://www.alwayshobbies.com/

There must be some sort of message in their choice of address name - alwayshobbies -.

The is also Hobbys of South London, they, I believe, have been around since the late 1950's.

Both firms publish annual catalogues but I'm not sure that the South London firm ever had a magazine.

I've seen the Spanish site with some copies of old Hobbies patterns.

Would be brilliant to go back to the past (mind I'm middle 70's myself so younger people may not feel the same) and turn over the pages of the old magazine. Somewhere there would have to be an archive of them just waiting to go on the Internet (bit like the amazing amount of Family History on the Internet).

Regards, 
Bob H.


----------

